# Hillmans rail clamps gone?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sent an email a while ago, no response, noticed today web site does not come up.

Anyone heard any news?

Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As I recall, the Hillman's sold their business. There was going to be some downtime as the dies had to be re-tooled. I don't remember which business bought the Hillman clamps though. When they first announced that they were going out of business (before selling it) I bought a couple hundred railclamps so I wouldn't run out anytime soon!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 

I just went here and it came up: 

http://hillmanrailclamps.3dcartstores.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, had the original web site address... good, glad they are still alive! 

Greg


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Hillman rail clamps were bought by split-jaw. That was what i told last year at the eclsts.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I just read the ad for hillman rail clamps and see they are now made in south carolina so i would say the stewart,s bought the hillman brand from split-jaw. The best of luck to the stewart,s. Iam sure they will make a great product.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hill man was not bought by split jaw, Alan Stewart responded to my last email. 

He indicated that they had plans to resume the nickel plated products (which the Silvergate people dropped) 

Also, if you check their site, they have special clamps for curved track in the smaller radii... great idea, I want to try some... 

Greg


----------

